# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  a man under 220p is a sissy

## serratus

no place 4 bodybuilders under 220 pounds competitions

----------


## HawaiianPride.

????

----------


## Big

> ????


Drunk I assume

----------


## serratus

> ????


is not unique to watch a skinny guy flexing muscles

----------


## Big

so you're calling Fireguy skinny? Please post pics of yourself.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I beg to differ.

202 Mr. Olympia Kevin English wouldn't fall in the "skinny" category

----------


## cherrydrpepper

I think you have to factor in height

----------


## MaNiCC

> Drunk I assume


Big i think you should wield the ban hammer  :BbAily:

----------


## stevey_6t9

> no place 4 bodybuilders under 220 pounds competitions


your a fuking fool, ive seen your posts in the past and not one has had anything to benefit this board at all

----------


## Big

Under 220lbs:




185lbs:



190lbs:



210lbs:

----------


## stevey_6t9

^^ nahhh there sissys lol

----------


## serratus

sorry desappoint you guys 6.1 286 in your face

----------


## benny_jerry

You talk in riddles my friend. What are you trying to get at ?

----------


## serratus

> You talk in riddles my friend. What are you trying to get at ?


6.1f 286p in yours faces pics will come soon :1laugh: 

edit: here are my pic

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I just reviewed about 50 of your previous posts. None were constructive whatsoever. How you are still a member here is beyond me. If you were on my forum you'd be gone in a quick second.

----------


## MaNiCC

Agreed :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## Times Roman

Troll

----------


## Reed

Serratus is small.....

What comps have you won, you a professional? No and no. Just a jealous loser

----------


## Big

> Serratus is small.....
> 
> What comps have you won, you a professional? No and no. Just a jealous loser


just review his threads and posts lmao. enough said.

----------


## Reed

> just review his threads and posts lmao. enough said.


lol. i cant make sense of any of it

----------


## MrGreen

> sorry desappoint you guys 6.1 286 in your face


At 32% BF he is currently still looking for pics. LOL  :Aajack: 


If your going to get pics make sure you hold up a news paper with date and get a close up of the paper. Dont need you posting up random pics you find on the net. 
 :Bbiwin:

----------


## zabster151

this guy.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> 6.1f 286p in yours faces pics will come soon


With 47" waist...

----------


## n00bs

LOl troll still isnt banned.

PICS DAMIT

----------


## stevey_6t9

> 6.1f 286p in yours faces pics will come soon


30% bf? lol

----------


## PC650

I wanna see some pics of this charactor

----------


## boxa06

> sorry desappoint you guys 6.1 286 in your face


Show us the pics!

----------


## Bigdog99

another stupid kid..........

big freaking deal

grow up

----------


## Big

I do like his title though  :Smilie:

----------


## D7M

> I do like his title though


lmao....nice!

----------


## stevey_6t9

hahahahaha owned, i swere your *admin* big.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Man if your a sissy under 220 then i must be a huge bitch. I'm 260, i would put myself between 10-12%, and all those guys above in the pictures look 100000000x better than me. I would take my hat of and bow that i must be a bitch because they are 50-70lbs lighter and look like monsters.

----------


## stevey_6t9

i look like them rosie... will you bow down to me now?

 :2worship:

----------


## Mr.Rose

:Bowdown:

----------


## Exilus

How about a women under 220 pounds?

----------


## boz

Who is this guy seriously?

lol.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Still waiting on those photos..

----------


## Big

> Still waiting on those photos..


post 14^

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ghettoboyd

hey dumbass, the village just called they want there idiot back....

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> post 14^


I honestly didn't even catch that post. Haha, nice.

----------


## TrashyTim

Sounds like a bit of a joker to me !! Pic's then hulk ?

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

let her die already its going no where^^ cool mask

----------


## GetSwole83

> your a fuking fool, ive seen your posts in the past and not one has had anything to benefit this board at all


Beautifully stated....I competed at around 198. (naturally then). Those pics are some of my idols.

----------


## morty

> no place 4 bodybuilders under 220 pounds competitions

----------


## Peace Missile

Lol....

----------


## Dukkit

whew, good thing im not under 220, wouldnt wanna be a waste of life.

----------

